
React Native ART and D3 - hswolff
http://hswolff.com/blog/react-native-art-and-d3/
======
harel
I would really like to see a real world useful application done in react
native. Nothing too arty, but more functional, business like even. Something
that goes beyond an app for an event or an art project.

~~~
lewisl9029
The Discord iOS app is built with React Native:

[https://discord.engineering/using-react-native-one-year-
late...](https://discord.engineering/using-react-native-one-year-
later-91fd5e949933#.vt4jip632)

And it's quite good by most accounts.

They also have a showcase of other projects built with React Native on their
official site:

[https://facebook.github.io/react-
native/showcase.html](https://facebook.github.io/react-native/showcase.html)

------
macavity23
This is excellent. Thanks for posting.

